# Pocket Library Scaff



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

A good beginner scarf for those learning purl stitch and patterns or relaxation for experienced knitters. By the time you finish you will be very comfortable purling both in Stockinette, Patterns and fillers


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

Can I spell Scarf!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a lovely pocket scarf, Liz. Looks good on you. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love It, looks more like a shawl than a scarf. 
I need to check into making one for myself.


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes it curves round shoulders to stay put. It wont slide around like a regular scarf. I wear mine to fetch the paper. My secretary curls up in hers (she got the red one) to watch TV and loves pockets for her TV remote and phone


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice work... :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

boots said:


> It's a lovely pocket scarf, Liz. Looks good on you. Thanks for the pattern.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you i could do with one as it will keep my neck warm


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for pattern . Looks useful as well as warm .


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Love it...thnx for posting. Another new idea always welcome.


----------



## eenjean (Jan 25, 2013)

I love the pattern, but I do not have office, is there some other way I can get the pattern


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

eenjean said:


> I love the pattern, but I do not have office, is there some other way I can get the pattern


Ditto! :?


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, a really nice and practical scarf


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Lizellen said:


> Can I spell Scarf!


Thank you for the pattern!! It looks very comfy and practical too being able to have whatever you need tucked away in the pockets. I have to admit though I clicked on your post thinking "Oh goody. I'm going to learn something new!!" because I didn't know what a library "scaff" was. Too funny.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Liz.....
julie


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

eenjean said:


> I love the pattern, but I do not have office, is there some other way I can get the pattern


under her picture is the download for the pattern (its in blue)


----------



## eenjean (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, the download is in blue, takes me to buy or download office, do not want Office.


Diane D said:


> under her picture is the download for the pattern (its in blue)


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It is lovely. What kind of yarn and size needle did you use.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice. Is there a pattern for it. I would love to make one.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Got it thanks.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Will be a good pattern for charity knitting for seniors.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, I also cannot download a usable copy--on my computer it isn't even coming in as a Word Doc, that I can convert to a pdf. Is there anyone out there that can convert and post as a pdf, please?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lizellen said:


> Can I spell Scarf!


Hi Liz,

You posted your original message at 8:28, then you posted that you noticed you had spelled scaff instead of scarf, at 8:34.

Even though you've been a member for quite a while, I've noticed that you haven't posted very much and. that you've created even fewer topics yourself. So this information is just FYI for future reference.

I just wanted to point out to you that you were well within the one hour edit window and that you may not realize that there is a way for you to edit the title as well as the content of your message.

I didn't realize that when I first started posting, but it was kindly pointed out to me by another member.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

eenjean said:


> I love the pattern, but I do not have office, is there some other way I can get the pattern


I can't get it either.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

saving it as a pdf for you....


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern - looks very cozy and useful


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Diane D said:


> saving it as a pdf for you....


Diane you are one amazing lady, thank you that was such a nice thing to do.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

you most welcome...


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Diane D said:


> saving it as a pdf for you....


Thanks, Diane!! This is very nice of you.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Diane D said:


> saving it as a pdf for you....


Thank you for the pdf conversion, Diane.

I had also been unable to download the document file.

Thank you also for including a photo with attached instructions. Very helpful for future reference!

~~~


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Lovely, I'll definitely put this on my to-do lisf!!. Thank you for sharing.
Marge


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Lovely scarf. Thanks so much for the pattern - it is on my list! :thumbup:


----------



## eenjean (Jan 25, 2013)

Diane D said:


> saving it as a pdf for you....


Thank you very much.


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

I used #15 needles and two strands of #4 red hart from Wal-Mart


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Love the bright color of yours, thanks for the pattern, will be using it very soon !


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice Scarf! Can't wait to try it :thumbup:


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you so much, I know just the person I will make it for, she will be so pleased. Thanks for the directions and modelling it. Lovely work.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## deesnotes (Nov 3, 2015)

Here is a copy converted to PDF with the pictures attached. Enjoy


----------



## mmonohon (Jul 9, 2016)

I like the pattern. I need a lot of practice at purl and will give it a try!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Love the pattern but don't have office


----------



## Deasert Jewel (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you so much I am thinking of making this for my chair bound friend as she needs her phone with her! Very nice and useful to top it all off!


----------



## Buck-I (Oct 20, 2014)

Just FYI for those who do not have Microsoft Office to open files who posted in this thread: Openoffice and Libreoffice are obtainable online free of charge and both will open, edit, and save Microsoft documents.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Glad to be reminded of it. I had it bookmarked on the original post. It's on my to do next list. Oh, where does the time go.Thank you again.


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

these are going out this years birthday gifts as one coworker said she grabbed it for evening cool on porch and everyone was admiring it. Since a friend is beginner I printed pattern for her!


----------

